# On sale at target for $29.99.



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

TiVo Stream 4K Streaming Media Player - RA2400


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Walmart too!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Same price on Tivo website.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

So, again, what does this offer versus Roku/FireTV streamers


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

ncbill said:


> So, again, what does this offer versus Roku/FireTV streamers


It offers a few things that roku and firetv don't. But roku and firetv of course have other things that tivo stream doesn't. I have at least 1 of all 3 devices. 
Display shows from multiple providers all on 1 screen so you don't have to remember which app has King Of Queens (for example)
Chromecast
HDHomeRun app (not available on Roku) 
Nest App for viewing multiple nest cameras on TV screen (#1 feature for me getting the Tivo stream) 
(i think that's all)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

So looks like the TS4K is clearing out at Walmart and starting to be sold at Target (or at least Target.com). I happened to stop by a local Walmart today and found that they still had several units in stock, marked down to $19.00. But if you order from Walmart.com (while they still have them), you'll pay $29.00.


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> So looks like the TS4K is clearing out at Walmart and starting to be sold at Target (or at least Target.com). I happened to stop by a local Walmart today and found that they still had several units in stock, marked down to $19.00. But if you order from Walmart.com (while they still have them), you'll pay $29.00.


I stopped by Walmart after seeing your post. They were marked $49. The associate's scanner pulled them up at $39, but he "price matched" walmart.com at $29. It's weird the web price and store price are different.

Anyway, I bought 2 of them at $29 each, and if they mark them down to $19 soon, I'll take back my receipt and get a credit.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tivo Stream 4K dropping to $19 at some stores in possible fire sale - $25.49 at Tivo.com


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Alex_7 said:


> Tivo Stream 4K dropping to $19 at some stores in possible fire sale - $25.49 at Tivo.com


Ha! I snapped the photo shown in the story above less than 24 hours ago at a Walmart here in Nashville, then tweeted it to Dave Zatz. Funny to see it now making the rounds on the interwebs.


----------



## PaulMCO (Jul 17, 2016)

Amazon just dropped price to $29.00 with prime next day.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Meanwhile, the TS4K has disappeared from Target.com. You can still see it via the direct link in the OP and the product page states that it's sold out. If you search for it on their site, it doesn't show up in the results at all now.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

If AT&T TV could get off their arse and publish a proper Android TV app, I'd fit all my TVs with these instead of the Osprey boxes. Perhaps that's why they don't.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> I happened to stop by a local Walmart today and found that they still had several units in stock, marked down to $19.00.


Alas, 20+ units in stock at the local Walmart, still marked at $39.98. (Made no effort to find an employee for a price check.)






​


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> Meanwhile, the TS4K has disappeared from Target.com. You can still see it via the direct link in the OP and the product page states that it's sold out. If you search for it on their site, it doesn't show up in the results at all now.


That was quick. I placed my order on Thursday and was notified my order was ready for pickup yesterday, on Sunday.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

lhvetinari said:


> If AT&T TV could get off their arse and publish a proper Android TV app, I'd fit all my TVs with these instead of the Osprey boxes. Perhaps that's why they don't.


I'm sure they do want to sell as many of their own customized Android TV boxes as they can. But the real value in those boxes is the custom remote control that comes with it, which has all the buttons you typically find on a cable/satellite box remote. If AT&T TV put out a separate app for use on retail Android TV devices, it wouldn't be customized for use with all those buttons (like the 0-9 number buttons, the DVR list button, the record button, etc.). It would probably be almost exactly the same as their Fire TV app, designed to work with the sort of very simple remotes that usually come with Android TV devices (like the new Google Chromecast).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Alas, 20+ units in stock at the local Walmart, still marked at $39.98. (Made no effort to find an employee for a price check.)


Yeah, I happened to be in a different local Walmart over the weekend and noticed that they still have the TS4K in stock but still priced at $39.98. So I think maybe it's only a few scattered locations that have them marked down to $19.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So is the TiVo Stream 4K worth getting now? Did they fix the HDR issues? I would have purchased two at $19 if they were still available at that price. But I see I can get them for $29 from Amazon. So I might purchase one from Amazon since I have a $10 credit to use with an item that is sold by Amazon.

I think it was a year or so ago when I first tried the TS4K. I bought two at launch and returned them before the thirty day return period was up. Since they had major issues back then.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> So is the TiVo Stream 4K worth getting now? Did they fix the HDR issues? I would have purchased two at $19 if they were still available at that price. But I see I can get them for $29 from Amazon. So I might purchase one from Amazon since I have a $10 credit to use with an item that is sold by Amazon.
> 
> I think it was a year or so ago when I first tried the TS4K. I bought two at launch and returned them before the thirty day return period was up. Since they had major issues back then.


Agreed - are these worth the expense, or is TiVo clearing them off the books?


----------

